# Animals as Leaders - The Woven Web Lesson (How to play "dat riff")!



## Khoi (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I just finished up my first ever video lesson on how to play that slap riff in The Woven Web, along with the double thumping/slap technique.

It's actually a lot easier than you might think, just takes a bit of practice and patience!

Let me know how I did and if you have any questions!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cool. Easily my favorite song on the album


----------



## Deception (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for this!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 27, 2014)

Deception said:


> Awesome, thanks for this!



No problem, hope it helps you out


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 27, 2014)

First of all, great work here man. There's something I never understood about this technique, particularly the "upstrum" with the thumb. How exactly is it done? I either get way too quiet of a note or I have to sort play it as if I were popping it, hooking my thumb under the string and pulling away from the body, which feels really inefficient


----------



## Khoi (Jul 27, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> First of all, great work here man. There's something I never understood about this technique, particularly the "upstrum" with the thumb. How exactly is it done? I either get way too quiet of a note or I have to sort play it as if I were popping it, hooking my thumb under the string and pulling away from the body, which feels really inefficient



I think the key is to keep your thumb stiff, it should never bend. 

I have a hitchhiker's thumb (curved), so when I actually do the up pick with my thumb, my nail initiates and the flesh of my thumb follows in suit. I'd say about 1/8th of my thumbnail is actually under the string, and then I just quickly and forcefully upstroke.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, great. Thanks!


----------



## wizbit81 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey man not sure if it's my computer or not but I can't see the vid and can't see a link either, it's just a white square on my screen. Is it still there?


----------



## Khoi (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I'm having no problems here and on multiple devices. It should still be there

Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdvwTxMxqZ8


----------



## wizbit81 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers I'll have a look later on, wonder if it's flash or java version or something.


----------



## wizbit81 (Aug 2, 2014)

Had a look last night and promptly hurt my wrist from the thumping 
Great vid, I'll get the lick down once the pain goes away!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome job man, really appreciate the lesson and presentation!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 3, 2014)

Great vid!
Thanks 
When you speak the volume is very low though.
Hope you might adjust it in next vids.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 12, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Great vid!
> Thanks
> When you speak the volume is very low though.
> Hope you might adjust it in next vids.



Yeah, I didn't realize the volumes weren't level until after I uploaded! I have to admit, I hated watching myself speak so I didn't really do a full play through before I uploaded it. I'll definitely have to watch out for that next time


----------

